# Twin Lakes Outfitters - Canada - Ankcorn lake fly in



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

My son and I just returned from Ankcorn lake through Twin Lakes Outfitters and had a great time!

Let me just start by saying this was our first fly-in and was a little nervous about the whole thing, especially on what outfitter to chose. We based our decision on information people shared through this sight as well as what I could find on the net and couldn't have chosen a better one. Chad, the owner of TLO, was absolutely great! His customer service was top notch!

Our trip up from Akron Ohio (over 900 miles) was absolutely beautiful and flawless, until we hit one of the dirt logging roads by the choice of my stupid GPS and got a flat tire. If you go to TLO ask Chad for the alternate route, a little longer, but trust me, a much smother route that we used on the way back. Just speaking to the customer service side of TLO and my flat tire fiasco, there really aren't to many tire stores up there, but in telling Chad about my situation, he quickly said to just leave the rim and tire with him and when I got back from the lake he would have the tire fixed up for me. Well, he didn't disappoint, he had another tire mounted up and ready to go and waiting when I got back, impressive!

In regards to the cabin at Ankcorn, it was top notch also and surpassed what I had envisioned. The float plane flight in and out by Nakina air was one of the coolest things I can remember doing in a long time. Being prior Air Force and flying contour of the earth missions on C-130's, this brought back old memories.

Ankcorn lake is relatively small, about 3 miles, but still didn't disappoint for the fishing. I would say though that the Walleye fishing was hit and miss, but the pike fishing was non-stop. The one day after a storm blew through, we got into a school of walleye and were pulling doubles non-stop on .125 ounce white jigs with white mister twisters. The pike hit anything and everything, mostly on the 18"-24" size, but we did get a couple in the mid 30" range.

We were definitely happy with our choice in using TLO and wouldn't hesitate in using them again, but maybe a little bigger lake.

Probably stating the obvious here, but I feel I have to, Canada is one of the most beautiful places on earth!
I have done my share of traveling through the US, Europe and South America, but I cant stop replaying the images of our drive up along lake Superior and else ware. Cant wait to go back!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

For a fisherman, there is nothing prettier than Northern Ontario. Every spot looks fishy...


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the report and reinforcing what those of us who frequent Northern Ontario already know.

Accept no substitutes. Northern Ontario doesn't reside outside of Detroit, nor in Northern Michigan or in the UP - you have to experience it in order to appreciate it!!!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I never thought I would read a post about Ankcorn Lake. I spent a week there with a buddy back in the mid-90s. Went with a company called Nakina Outfitters. It was one of those trips that I can look back fondly upon even though it was one of the worst trips I ever took. First week of July and it was 50's and raining most of the time. Hit the low 40s at night. We spent 4 of our 7 days in the cabin due to the weather. Cabin was a 12' x 16' garden shed with a single propane lantern fixture on the ceiling, a propane fridge and 2 burner hot plate. Didn't mind all that- rustic is cool with me. But when you only have one mantle and it's half gone...
Fishing was exactly the same- walleyes were hit or miss, pike were everywhere. We were the only cabin on the lake so we had it all to ourselves. Did you get up into the upper lakes?


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL yes its a long way up there and the logging road isn't any faster by a long shot. Been going to Nakina for 20 yrs now and just love it up there. We go the first of June and the weather can be anywhere. Real rainy this year but have seen snow more than once. Always take clothes for cold and wet. Chad has a bunch of lakes. Kag is a 20,000 acre lake and is good fishing. Vanpoele is suppose to be good fishing also. You can get to Kag from it also. Instead of taking the gps rte just stay on the pave road thru Lonlac and up thru Geralton to Nakina. A little longer but just as fast and a whole lot safer. Sorry the fishing wasn't any better. If you go again to any of the lakes up there, always check for running water or current. I,m sure your son enjoyed the trip and plane ride also. He will not forget it. ( P.S. I,m old enough to remember flying in a C130. LOL)


----------



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

Times have definitely changed, the cabin is truly nice, you can see where it was added on. We did hit the upper lake where turtle island was but it was too shallow and we didn't do any good there. We also went up the so called "river", which was as wide as the boat and so shallow that we couldn't use the motor. It took us a little over an hour to paddle into those lakes. The fishing was ok, but not worth the effort it took us to get there...good to have a 16 year old full of energy for times like that. 

Don't get me wrong, still a top notch escape, especially in comparison to the drive in outpost we went to in 2011.


----------



## tom8111 (Sep 20, 2014)

falconman said:


> My son and I just returned from Ankcorn lake through Twin Lakes Outfitters and had a great time!
> 
> Let me just start by saying this was our first fly-in and was a little nervous about the whole thing, especially on what outfitter to chose. We based our decision on information people shared through this sight as well as what I could find on the net and couldn't have chosen a better one. Chad, the owner of TLO, was absolutely great! His customer service was top notch!
> 
> ...


Great story thanks for shareing iv been wanting to do a fly in for ever


----------

